# 49 Pups Rescued



## Jill in Mich

HALO (and Freedom Rescue) recently rescued 49!!!! pups from an auction. The pups are not yet posted on petfinder.com but the following link will give you a peek at their pictures....http://www.rescuedhavanese.org/2008g_group.htm


----------



## polo

My Mom is fostering 2 of them! I got to see them over Thanksgiving......soooooo cute!!!! I wanted them both!


I just looked at the link...she has Greensboro and Gilbert on the 4th row from the bottom. One of her friends has another 2 but I didn't get to see them.


----------



## pjewel

OMG, they're so cute. I want one.


----------



## Julie

They are super cute! Makes me want one or two or three of the cuties myself!


----------



## Laurief

I have died and gone to puppy Heaven


----------



## Sheri

Oh, my goodness! What a huge job that will be! Poor puppies, I'm so glad they are out of the Mill!

But, does anyone know, doesn't buying them at an auction just encourage their breeding mills to continue?

Sheri


----------



## Havtahava

Sure it does, Sheri. When the miller gets money for the pups, they can then turn around and add more pups to their breeding plans. Do we know if these dogs were purchased though? I've heard rumors that HALO buys dogs from millers, but I don't know if that is always true.

Man, that's a lot of dogs! That video was hard to watch. I kept wanting to pick one up, run my hands through the hair of others, and get in there.


----------



## Lina

Wow, that's a lot of puppies! It's great that they were all able to be rescued!


----------



## Brady's mom

Oh my! Those are some really cute puppies. 

Before I got Dugan from HRI, I was in contact with HALO about adopting one of their pups. I ended up with Dugan mainly because he was with Laurie and a lot closer to home than going to Ohio for one of the HALO puppies. HALO explained to me that when they do buy puppies at auctions, they only pay a certain amount and they make sure it is not enough for anyone to "make money" on the puppies. They did say that recently they had gotten some calls from one of the mills trying to get rid of the puppies he had. They paid him something for them, but again, not enough for him to make a living at it. I would guess this is a similar situation. I think today's economy even has puppy miller's to the point of almost giving away their dogs. It is good to see these puppies will be well cared for and go to good homes.


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, Cicero is really wanting a playmate and we want another furbaby. They are so cute!!


----------



## pjewel

Makes me want to foster. I would just be afraid I'd fail fostering 101.


----------



## Jill in Mich

HALO does pay for puppies at auctions. How it was explained to me was that many of the breeders selling puppies will not give them away. They would rather kill the puppies (and have drowning pools at the auctions for that purpose) than to give them away. 

I understand having a problem with HALO helping to keep the breeders in business by buying the dogs. On the other hand, since puppy mills and auctions aren't currently illegal, I would rather HALO did whatever necessary to get these pups/dogs out of the cycle or save them from death than stand on philosophy. I have a bigger problem with those little pups losing their lives while we wait for laws to be changed.


----------



## Scooter's Family

pjewel said:


> Makes me want to foster. I would just be afraid I'd fail fostering 101.


Me too Geri, it would turn into OWNING 101!


----------



## Mraymo

That's just awful. I can't imagine that it would be legal for them to drown the puppies. Do they really drown them right at the auction? It just makes me sick. I'm glad they're in good hands now. They are all so cute. It made me giggle but I had tears in my eyes (go figure). I wish I could take them all home. I've been to two puppy mills, in MA when I first started looking for pups before I figured out that they were mills. It was so sad, I wanted to bring them all home but I knew I couldn't deal with sick puppies after dealing with my Ruby being so sick. I'm so grateful for all the volunteers who work with rescues.


----------



## pjewel

Jill in Mich said:


> HALO does pay for puppies at auctions. How it was explained to me was that many of the breeders selling puppies will not give them away. They would rather kill the puppies (and have drowning pools at the auctions for that purpose) than to give them away.
> 
> I understand having a problem with HALO helping to keep the breeders in business by buying the dogs. On the other hand, since puppy mills and auctions aren't currently illegal, I would rather HALO did whatever necessary to get these pups/dogs out of the cycle or save them from death than stand on philosophy. I have a bigger problem with those little pups losing their lives while we wait for laws to be changed.


Me too, 100%. Bottom line is these sweet souls who did nothing wrong deserve a chance at life.


----------



## carohav

Oh, they look so sad! I'm so happy they're going to have loving homes.


----------



## Scooter's Family

The video is like watching 101 Dalmatians! So sweet, thank God for people that will rescue these poor little guys.


----------



## Poornima

Thanks God that the little pups are rescued but I would like to see laws change to make the puppy mills illegal. There are way too many pet shops selling puppies and it breaks my heart everytime I think of all the puppies who didn't find homes.


----------



## imamurph

:faint::faint:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Poornima said:


> Thanks God that the little pups are rescued but I would like to see laws change to make the puppy mills illegal. There are way too many pet shops selling puppies and it breaks my heart everytime I think of all the puppies who didn't find homes.


I agree completely. We need to find a way to get laws passed to make mills illegal (of course, that from a woman who's "community" can't get laws passed to be able to marry!).

I went into a petshop in a local mall this weekend. There was an adorable hav and hav/poodle mix. The store was packed - with lots of cute pups to choose from. Not good


----------



## irnfit

Those pups looked so happy running around in that basement. They probably never had that much room before. I saw 5 so far that I want. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom

Michelle, I hear you. I picked out a few too. I made my DH come over and watch the video. He thought I was nuts! It is so nice to see them have freedom to play and run!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I made DH look at them all too. Guess what he said?!? "Our next one will be from something like this, a rescue." That means I get another one someday!!! YEAH! IWAP!!!


----------



## maria v

It is a pity I am in the NE (NJ), they are adorable


----------



## Jill in Mich

maria v said:


> It is a pity I am in the NE (NJ), they are adorable


Maria,

HALO adopts out across the U.S......


----------



## micki2much

Geri - I KNOW I would fail fostering 101! I could never give the pup up. I give SOOOO much credit to those who do (Laurie, Eva, etc). They are true angels!!!!!


----------



## pjewel

Jill in Mich said:


> Maria,
> 
> HALO adopts out across the U.S......


Uh oh.


----------



## Laurief

I too made Hubby come over and see the video  Then I sat an imagined those pens set up in my basement!! Wow - thats a lot of poop to pick up! Lots of kibble, water and so so much love and cuddlin!! I am kinda jealous!


----------



## imamurph

I'm going to tell my DH that I just want a stocking stuffer this year...ound:


----------



## pjewel

imamurph said:


> I'm going to tell my DH that I just want a stocking stuffer this year...ound:
> 
> View attachment 17371
> 
> 
> View attachment 17372


Okay Diane, enough with the secrecy. Where do you get those great graphics?? They never fail to put a smile on my face.


----------



## imamurph

pjewel said:


> Okay Diane, enough with the secrecy. Where do you get those great graphics?? They never fail to put a smile on my face.


----------



## mellowbo

imamurph said:


> View attachment 17373


Diane, you are a BRAT! lol
Carole
xxoox


----------



## marjrc

Jill, when I saw the title of this thread, I thought "She can't mean 49 HAV puppies, there must be others too!" Well. ... how sad.  I did spot a couple of other breeds in that pen of pups though. 

I can't help but feel for the dams and sires back "home". I AM glad that Rescue has these pups because otherwise, a lot of them end up in OTHER mills as money-making puppy machines so that isn't good either. :frusty: This way, these guys will get spayed/neutered (right??) before going to new homes. I just HATE the idea of any mill operator getting his/her %@%! hands on money for this though! They must make enough money elsewhere to sell some pups "at cost" or they just wouldn't. Maybe they sell more Goldens, Maltese, Beagles or Setters ....... 

Makes me sick.


----------



## cjsud

Well Obama wanted a rescue dog nows his chance.


----------



## Olliesmom

I am helping a girlfriend find a rescue HAV! Any idea how/who to get in touch with regarding the pups??? She and her family would provide an incredible life home...eace:


----------



## Brady's mom

If you goto their website, www.rescuedhavanese.com, you should be able to find their adoption application. It needs to be printed out and submitted with $25 (if I remember correctly). Once they received it, they will call them. When I applied (before Dugan came along through HRI) they contacted me very quickly.


----------



## Missy

I would sure like one of those "G" pups. so sad. But I am glad they are being fostered now.


----------



## cjsud

Does anyone know how these pups are doing? I'm hoping they have found homes and were healthy.


----------



## polomom

*rescued pups*



cjsud said:


> Does anyone know how these pups are doing? I'm hoping they have found homes and were healthy.


I rescued two of those babies, so did my best friend. One of her furbabies went to a wonderful home last week. One of my babies leaves on Sunday. Gilbert (female, 2nd in last row of the havaneserescue website) was quite sick when I got her. She was malnourished, full of parasites and had pnuemonia. Today she is roly-poly, smart and funny. She races through the house, up and down the stairs. She *flies off the deck, frolics in the snow and wrestles with her rescue mate. She keeps up with my three dogs quite well. Recently, my doorbell and phone rings in the afternoons and its usually for "Gilbert". The grade school girls next door take her home to play ...I let her go for 10-15 minutes. She might even be cuter than my hav (shhh! don't tell my baby).
I've had the same question some others have had questioning whether getting these babies from the mills supports the millers. I don't have an answer but I do know this baby certainly would have died had she not been rescued. Several people are interested in her. She'll be a joyful addition to a good family.*


----------



## Scooter's Family

All of you who foster these sweet babies are doing such a wonderful thing! :hug: To care for them when they're sick and then love them back to good health is so great!


----------



## marjrc

That is great, great news and just made my day.


----------



## cjsud

Wow thanks for the update it's wonderful news.


----------



## carohav

How scary! Thank God the owl didn't carry her off... too scary to think about!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Thanks for the update Sophie and thanks for taking care of two of these pups. I too have mixed feelings about buying dogs at auctions to save them.....until I hear an individual's sad start and wonderful success story.....and then there's no doubt saving them is the right thing to do. Thanks again!


----------

